# Rosabelle's Art Shop ✿ [3/3, Pick-up: pengutango]



## rosabelle (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello and welcome!  Thank you for dropping by! So I finally decided to make my first shop because I?m currently unemployed and I still have some free time on me lmao. I?ve previously done commissions before but it was on an art thread, I had a different style and it was hella messy. So uh, yea feel free to look around, comment and if you have any questions, feel free to ask. (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧






 ✿ *CLOSED - FULL* ✿







✿ First come, first serve.
✿ One order per person. 
✿ TBT bells only.
✿ Be nice.
✿ Please please _please_ *be patient*. I also have other things I need to do and I find that I?m pretty slow at coloring (actually I?m pretty slow at art in general be it trad/digital lol). But depending on the character, sometimes it takes me just a few hours.
✿ Payment first please before I start working on your order. Please send bells when I have accepted your order.
✿ Please provide a clear reference with details if needed.
✿ I will open as many slots depending on how many I can accommodate. 
✿ If by any reason, I am unable to do your order and you have already paid, I will PM you and give you a refund.
✿ Credits are very much appreciated.


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 3, 2015)

★ These are *900x900 px, 300 dpi*. I don't like to crop them idk why LOL but if you request it then I will.
★ Transparent background.
★ Done with SAI and animated with Photoshop CS6.
★ *I will do*: Mayors or OCs.
★ *I will not do*: gore, nsfw, mecha, humanoids, anthro and some armor + weapons.







✿ Single character:* 350 tbt *


Spoiler: Single















✿ Blinking animation: *Additional 30 tbt*

✿ Mayors/OCs with complicated designs or extras: *Add 50-150 tbt depending on difficulty*


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 3, 2015)

Spoiler: Slot ★ 1 - DONE



*PAID*


azukitan said:


> *★ ORDER ★*
> *Username:* azukitan
> *Reference:*
> 
> ...








Spoiler: Slot ★ 2 - DONE



*PAID*


pengutango said:


> Yeah... I'm hoping it's open too. XD I technically want Eliana drawn and you said I could put her here, so that's what I'm doing.  If you have trouble, let me know and we'll figure something out. Cameron is my backup option, but I can always put someone else too, if needed.
> 
> 
> *★ ORDER ★*
> ...








Spoiler: Slot ★ 3



*PAID*


Amilee said:


> i would love one too c:
> 
> 
> *★ ORDER ★*
> ...





​








```
[FONT=Georgia][SIZE=2][COLOR="#2BC4A3"]
[COLOR=#FC8181][B]★ ORDER ★[/B][/COLOR]
[B]Username:[/B]
[B]Reference:[/B] [CENTER][SPOILER=Click ✿](Your image/ref links here)[/SPOILER][/CENTER]
[B]Animation:[/B] (Yes/No)
[B]Anything else:[/B]
[B]Price:[/B]
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
```


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 3, 2015)

★ *PICK-UP FOR PENGUTANGO* ★




​






*WARNING [!]: Big images*


Spoiler: Finished orders




★ pengutango ★





★ Apple2012 ★





★ gnoixaim ★





★ milkbae ★





★ azukitan ★





★ pengutango ★


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 3, 2015)

*RESERVED*​


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 4, 2015)

✿ Open ✿​


----------



## pengutango (Feb 4, 2015)

Bloop. Hi. 






*Username:* Pengutango
*Reference:* 

Spoiler: Click ✿



]*Sapphira:* *[x]*


*Animation:* No
*Anything else:* If it's possible, could it be larger? Like at least 900px tall? If not, it's okay.

Oh, and before I forget, feel free to make her dress a bit poofier, if you'd like.  If you need an idea for the pic, let me know.
*Price:* 350


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

Very cute!!! Good luck with your shop!


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 4, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Bloop. Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Accepted!
Ahaha hey pengu~ and yea, okay I can make it 900px 

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> Very cute!!! Good luck with your shop!



Thank you ❤


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

*Username:* Apple2012
*Reference:* 

Spoiler: Click ✿








Coat is very light gray as tights are pitch black.


*Animation:* No
*Anything else:* Coat is knee-length and fully closed, scarf is real
*Price:* 350 TBT


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 4, 2015)

Uwah good luck, rosabelle<3<(^_^


----------



## pengutango (Feb 4, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> Accepted!
> Ahaha hey pengu~ and yea, okay I can make it 900px



Whoo, great!  Would you like me to send the bells now or later?


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> *Username:* Apple2012
> *Reference:*
> 
> Spoiler: Click ✿
> ...



Accepted! & thanks for the added details 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Uwah good luck, rosabelle<3<(^_^



Thank you Kairi! ;A; ❤

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Whoo, great!  Would you like me to send the bells now or later?



Now please :3


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 4, 2015)

*Username:* gnoixaim
*Reference:* 

Spoiler: Click ✿



here


*Animation:* No
*Anything else:* I'll ask my friend, this is their OC : )))) 
*Price:* 350


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> Accepted! & thanks for the added details



Thanks. I already sent the bells.

And I have a question about one of the rules. What does "one order per person" mean? Like one per life, or one at a time? BTW, I'm not going to go for multiple requests. I'm just only curious.


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 4, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> *Username:* gnoixaim
> *Reference:*
> 
> Spoiler: Click ✿
> ...



Accepted!  If anything else just PM/VM me~


----------



## oreo (Feb 4, 2015)

*Username:* milkbae
*Reference:* 

Spoiler: Click ✿










*Animation:* No thank you ^^
*Anything else:* She has light brown eyes and is wearing the bandage, star boppers, pink egg sweater, white tennis skirts, and pink ballet slippers. c:
*Price:* 350 tbt


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks. I already sent the bells.
> 
> And I have a question about one of the rules. What does "one order per person" mean? Like one per life, or one at a time? BTW, I'm not going to go for multiple requests. I'm just only curious.



Received them, thank you!  it means one at a time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkbae said:


> *Username:* milkbae
> *Reference:*
> 
> Spoiler: Click ✿
> ...



Oops I'm full ;A; but I'll accept this for now ahaha so, accepted!  cute egg sweater! xD


----------



## oreo (Feb 4, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> Received them, thank you!  it means one at a time.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg I am so sorry. ; A ; I just realized that. </3
Thank you so much. ^_^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> Received them, thank you!  it means one at a time.



Okay. Thanks for clarifying it.


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 4, 2015)

milkbae said:


> Omg I am so sorry. ; A ; I just realized that. </3
> Thank you so much. ^_^


Np! I wasn't able to update it so its fine ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Okay. Thanks for clarifying it.



Np!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will get started on these after I have lunch~ :3 

EDIT: Received all payments, thank you everyone ;A;


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 4, 2015)

Your stuff looks great! I realize you're full at the moment, so I'll wait for future openings! 

Really cute style, though. : )


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 4, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Your stuff looks great! I realize you're full at the moment, so I'll wait for future openings!
> 
> Really cute style, though. : )



Ahhh coming from you ❤❤ Thank you so much :3


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 6, 2015)

★ *PICK-UP FOR PENGUTANGO* ★





​
Will be working on Apple2012's request. Sorry I haven't replied to your PM yet! Will do tomorrow since I'm off to bed.


----------



## pengutango (Feb 6, 2015)

OMG SO CUTEEE!!! <333

Off the top of my head, the only change I'd like, pretty minor too, would to be a lil bit more purple in that middle stripe.  Otherwise, it's perfect!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

Gonna lookout for spots >:'3


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 6, 2015)

pengutango said:


> OMG SO CUTEEE!!! <333
> 
> Off the top of my head, the only change I'd like, pretty minor too, would to be a lil bit more purple in that middle stripe.  Otherwise, it's perfect!


Updated it for you~  sorry about that, the highlights took out the purple 



buuunii said:


> Gonna lookout for spots >:'3


Ahh its buuunii!! 8) must finish mooore~


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 8, 2015)

★ *PICK-UP FOR APPLE2012* ★




​
Let me know if you want to add or change anything.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

Your chibis are the the epitome of kawaii~ Here's hoping I'll be able to place an order in the near future x3


----------



## pengutango (Feb 8, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> Updated it for you~  sorry about that, the highlights took out the purple



No prob and thank you~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> ★ *PICK-UP FOR APPLE2012* ★
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if we talked about improvements, your drawing is wonderful.


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 8, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Your chibis are the the epitome of kawaii~ Here's hoping I'll be able to place an order in the near future x3



ahh ;u; thank you! I'll open again after I finish the ones I have :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Even if we talked about improvements, your drawing is wonderful.



Aww, thank you!  will work on it a little later~


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 9, 2015)

Updated the pick-up for Apple2012. I kept her ponytail as is since you said you liked it and removed the side hairs~ will start with gnoixaim's some time tomorrow. (▰˘◡˘▰)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> Updated the pick-up for Apple2012. I kept her ponytail as is since you said you liked it and removed the side hairs~ will start with gnoixaim's some time tomorrow. (▰˘◡˘▰)



Thank you. And I hope if you don't mind, but can I save your drawing to my phone? We're in the iPhone/Android age of the Universe right now, and I like to save pics to my phone.


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Thank you. And I hope if you don't mind, but can I save your drawing to my phone? We're in the iPhone/Android age of the Universe right now, and I like to save pics to my phone.



Yw! And yes of course!  that would be really cute


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Saved. And I'll be ready for another sketch, but I'll see you next month.

Oh, and by the way, this is technically my second request fullfilled. The other one was the Elsa gif on the restocks threads.


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Saved. And I'll be ready for another sketch, but I'll see you next month.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, this is technically my second request fullfilled. The other one was the Elsa gif on the restocks threads.



Ahaha yeah, I remember that!


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 12, 2015)

★ *PICK-UP FOR GNOIXAIM* ★




​
- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope your friend likes it! Let me know if you want to change anything


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 12, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> ★ *PICK-UP FOR GNOIXAIM* ★
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks incredible *_*


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 12, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> ★ *PICK-UP FOR GNOIXAIM* ★
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS FAB, I WILL LINK MY FRIEND THIS AND HAVE THEM LET YOU KNOW. OMGGG <3


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 12, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> That looks incredible *_*


Thank you Kairi!  its the first guy character I've done ;u;



gnoixaim said:


> LOOKS FAB, I WILL LINK MY FRIEND THIS AND HAVE THEM LET YOU KNOW. OMGGG <3


Thank you *o* he has a pretty unique OC. I've been lurking on his thread lol ;D


----------



## Zane (Feb 13, 2015)

AAAAAA thank you so much for the art, it's gorgeous!! :'D You did all the details perfectly, I love it! ♥ 



rosabelle said:


> Thank you *o* he has a pretty unique OC. I've been lurking on his thread lol ;D



sshh you flatter me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 all the rest of your works here are lovely, too.


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 20, 2015)

Zane said:


> AAAAAA thank you so much for the art, it's gorgeous!! :'D You did all the details perfectly, I love it! ♥
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww thank you Zane! And I'm glad you liked it ;u; ♥

---

I'm sorry milkbae for the delay on yours! I got sick after v-day but I'm recovering from it now. I have a sketch ready and will send it to you probably some time today.


----------



## oreo (Feb 21, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> I'm sorry milkbae for the delay on yours! I got sick after v-day but I'm recovering from it now. I have a sketch ready and will send it to you probably some time today.



No worries hun, my little sister got sick on V-day too! Please take your time, there is no need to rush.
Your health comes first. I'm excited to see it whenever.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 23, 2015)

*★ ORDER ★*
*Username:* azukitan
*Reference:* 

Spoiler: Please draw Hiro (the boy) unless you accept couples, too~ ✿










*Animation:* No
*Anything else:* Hiro's glasses are optional :)
*Price:* 350 BTB


- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope you're open, otherwise I just made a fool out of myself, lol. *crosses fingers*


----------



## pengutango (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah... I'm hoping it's open too. XD I technically want Eliana drawn and you said I could put her here, so that's what I'm doing.  If you have trouble, let me know and we'll figure something out. Cameron is my backup option, but I can always put someone else too, if needed. 


*★ ORDER ★*
*Username:* pengutango
*Reference:* 

Spoiler: Click ✿



*Eliana: **[x]*
*3 view w/markings:* *[x]*


*Animation:* No
*Anything else:*
*Price:* 350



*★ ORDER ★*
*Username:* pengutango
*Reference:* 

Spoiler: Click ✿



*Cameron:* *[x]* 
*Personality:* Loyal, charming, friendly, impulsive, strong-willed


*Animation:* No
*Anything else:* Let me know if you decide to draw him instead. I have to give you another outfit in that case.
*Price:* 350


----------



## Amilee (Feb 23, 2015)

i would love one too c: 


*★ ORDER ★*
*Username:*Amilee
*Reference:* 

Spoiler: Click ✿



 



*Animation:* No
*Anything else:* thanks c: 
*Price:* 350tbt


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 23, 2015)

Aww, too late again. D:


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 23, 2015)

Ugh, I accidentally deleted the image for the order on photobucket ;A; sigh, oh well taking that out now. LOL anywaaay,

---


★ *PICK-UP FOR MILKBAE* ★




​
---

Wow (￣▽￣)ノ idk how azukitan found out that I was going to open o__o well, I am technically open since I finished my last one^. I was thinking about whether to open slots last night or this morning when I wake up then while editing stuff, I fell asleep lol but since you're all here, gonna look at your order forms first.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 23, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> Ugh, I accidentally deleted the image for the order on photobucket ;A; sigh, oh well taking that out now. LOL anywaaay,
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



I'm subscribed to your thread and your title gave it away. Decided to take a chance ;w;

Feel free to decline if you're not up to working on commissions right now. The last thing I want is for you to feel pressured.


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 23, 2015)

azukitan said:


> *★ ORDER ★*
> *Username:* azukitan
> *Reference:*
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I don't do couples yet hehe. Accepted  



pengutango said:


> Yeah... I'm hoping it's open too. XD I technically want Eliana drawn and you said I could put her here, so that's what I'm doing.  If you have trouble, let me know and we'll figure something out. Cameron is my backup option, but I can always put someone else too, if needed.
> 
> 
> *★ ORDER ★*
> ...


Whew, I'm thinking I can  I'm just worried about how I'll draw her head but I should be fine. :3 I hope I can fit all that detail xD



Amilee said:


> i would love one too c:
> 
> 
> *★ ORDER ★*
> ...


Accepted. 



Amissapanda said:


> Aww, too late again. D:


I'm sorry Amissa ;A; hopefully next time <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> I'm subscribed to your thread and your title gave it away. Decided to take a chance ;w;
> 
> Feel free to decline if you're not up to working on commissions right now. The last thing I want is for you to feel pressured.



Ohh its fine! Dont worry about it  I was getting ready to open anyway + just surprised 8) hehe


----------



## azukitan (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you! *hugs* Sending you the BTB soon :)

Here's hoping I can nab a slot for Amissa next time, fufufu~


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 23, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Thank you! *hugs* Sending you the BTB soon :)
> 
> Here's hoping I can nab a slot for Amissa next time, fufufu~



Np! :3 I received the bells~ thank you 
aww, hopefully I can give her a slot next time. I would do 4 ones but I might start getting pressured since I'm pretty slow lol


----------



## azukitan (Feb 23, 2015)

It's all good! Taking on too many orders _is_ taxing, so stick to what works best for you


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 23, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Thank you! *hugs* Sending you the BTB soon :)
> 
> Here's hoping I can nab a slot for Amissa next time, fufufu~



Aww, that's sweet of you. But don't worry! It's first come, first serve and I totally respect that. I just have to work on my timing. Haha.



rosabelle said:


> Np! :3 I received the bells~ thank you
> aww, hopefully I can give her a slot next time. I would do 4 ones but I might start getting pressured since I'm pretty slow lol



Oh gosh, no pressure at all. Never take on more than you can handle. If it gets to be a stressful thing, that can start to take the fun out of it. I'm content to wait until I get ducky. : )


----------



## pengutango (Feb 23, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> Whew, I'm thinking I can  I'm just worried about how I'll draw her head but I should be fine. :3 I hope I can fit all that detail xD



Hopefully the 3-way pic I posted with the ref sheet, will help with that... I hope. ^^; If it can't all fit, just hit the major stuff. Like I said, let me know if you run in to any issues. Will send the bells over in a lil bit.


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 23, 2015)

azukitan said:


> It's all good! Taking on too many orders _is_ taxing, so stick to what works best for you


Will do. Thanks azukitan (つ・▽・)つ⊂(・▽・⊂)



Amissapanda said:


> Aww, that's sweet of you. But don't worry! It's first come, first serve and I totally respect that. I just have to work on my timing. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, no pressure at all. Never take on more than you can handle. If it gets to be a stressful thing, that can start to take the fun out of it. I'm content to wait until I get ducky. : )


True  aww haha lucky ducky!  



pengutango said:


> Hopefully the 3-way pic I posted with the ref sheet, will help with that... I hope. ^^; If it can't all fit, just hit the major stuff. Like I said, let me know if you run in to any issues. Will send the bells over in a lil bit.


I checked it out and it is very helpful  alright~ will send you a sketch anyway before I do anything


----------



## pengutango (Feb 24, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> I checked it out and it is very helpful  alright~ will send you a sketch anyway before I do anything



I thought about to adding it to the ref itself so it's a single pic. But... Might be a bit much, so 2 pics it is. XD Sounds good.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 24, 2015)

yay thank you  i will send you the tbt now


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 24, 2015)

pengutango said:


> I thought about to adding it to the ref itself so it's a single pic. But... Might be a bit much, so 2 pics it is. XD Sounds good.


I love her ref sheet though :O both look amazing! 



Amilee said:


> yay thank you  i will send you the tbt now



Received bells from both of you, thank you


----------



## oreo (Feb 25, 2015)

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I LOVE IT SO MUCH HUN 
THANK YOU SO MUCH <3


----------



## rosabelle (Mar 5, 2015)

milkbae said:


> AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> I LOVE IT SO MUCH HUN
> THANK YOU SO MUCH <3


Ahh I'm glad you love it  (this is really late, sorry lol)

---


★ *PICK-UP FOR AZUKITAN* ★





​I decided to accept them as a couple cause they were too cute to separate. ;A; So this is the first ever couple I've done together and idk if I'll keep doing them but yea, I'll have to figure it out. 

---

I was thinking of doing these again? They were pretty easy to make + they looked cute with the villagers but eh, idk. Thoughts?



Spoiler: Click


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 5, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> Ahh I'm glad you love it  (this is really late, sorry lol)
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Oh my<3<3 Azu will be so happy to see this : D And as per the old ones, I say yes if you have time as both styles are absolutely lovely dear ;D

Hope you've been well as well<3


----------



## rosabelle (Mar 5, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh my<3<3 Azu will be so happy to see this : D And as per the old ones, I say yes if you have time as both styles are absolutely lovely dear ;D
> 
> Hope you've been well as well<3



She said she was.  yea, probably they can just choose which style they like since I probably will only do villagers with that style  

I've been well, thank you <3 hope you are too


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 5, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> She said she was.  yea, probably they can just choose which style they like since I probably will only do villagers with that style
> 
> I've been well, thank you <3 hope you are too



Yay 8D And nawws the villagers are so cute like that : D But yep, sounds like a good way to give options : )

Yup, ended up sleeping at 8 AM though xD I luckily woke up around 2 PM huhu, need to get to bed a bit earlier : ) Otherwise, I am well


----------



## rosabelle (Mar 5, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay 8D And nawws the villagers are so cute like that : D But yep, sounds like a good way to give options : )
> 
> Yup, ended up sleeping at 8 AM though xD I luckily woke up around 2 PM huhu, need to get to bed a bit earlier : ) Otherwise, I am well



will definitely update it next time  thanks!

Oh no xD but I see you got out a little earlier~ hope you get your body clock back to normal  have a good evening/night Kairi!


----------



## azukitan (Mar 5, 2015)

*huggles tightly* Thanks again for the beautiful art of Hiro and Kana, rosabelle. I would order from you again and again if I could. Your chibis are irresistibly cute, no matter what style you draw them in 8D <3


----------



## rosabelle (Mar 5, 2015)

azukitan said:


> *huggles tightly* Thanks again for the beautiful art of Hiro and Kana, rosabelle. I would order from you again and again if I could. Your chibis are irresistibly cute, no matter what style you draw them in 8D <3



Aww, you're welcome azu! And thank you again! *hugs* ;u;


----------



## rosabelle (Mar 29, 2015)

★ *PICK-UP FOR PENGUTANGO* ★




​
Thanks again pengu! :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 29, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> ★ *PICK-UP FOR PENGUTANGO* ★
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhhhh it turned out beautifully<3 Pengu will totally love this ;D


----------



## pengutango (Mar 29, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> ★ *PICK-UP FOR PENGUTANGO* ★
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE IT~  Especially love the amount of details that you were able to include in the pic. Thank you again for drawing for me again and definitely would love to order from ya again in the future if I get the chance to. :3 Can't wait to see how the other commissions you got turn out as well.


----------



## Nele (Jun 7, 2015)

Are you going to open again? 
Because WOW.. thats amazing art! <3_<3 x


----------

